# Need an explanation of a "wet" dog vs a "dry " dog please



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

These terms came up in discussion while enjoying a fun hike with our dogs this past weekend.We were attempting to decide if Max is 'wet" or "dry". (Yes, he did swim in the creek)

I would like to know what these terms reference. Just looking to understand ..thanks!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a wet dog is one that's been in water. a dry dog hasn't
been in water or he/she was dried off after being in water.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> a wet dog is one that's been in water. a dry dog hasn't
> been in water or he/she was dried off after being in water.


 hahah...no, doggie dad, it actually has a meaning in the conformation world. Something to do with their skin, I think. Not water!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This topic discussed wet dogs. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/185709-front-angulation-working-lines-5.html


----------

